# [Kurztest] Be Quiet Pure Power 430 Watt



## Klutten (19. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Neben einem ausgewachsenen Spiele-PC gönnt sich mancher Bastler gerne noch einen möglichst leisen Zweit-PC für den Alltag - immer beliebter werden aber auch HTPCs, die mit ihren geringen Abmaßen das Wohnzimmer unsicher machen und ebenfalls lautlos zu Werke gehen sollen. Der heutige Kurztest soll einen kleinen Einblick in das Be Quiet Pure Power mit 430 Watt geben und dessen Tauglichkeit für Office, Film & Fernsehen oder den Home-Server sicherstellen. *​
* Inhaltsverzeichnis*Für den der es noch nicht kennt sei gesagt, dass dieses Inhaltsverzeichnis interaktiv nutzbar ist. Man kann mit einem kurzen Klick direkt zu den gewünschten Kapiteln springen. Hat man den gewünschten Teil gelesen, so gibt es an dessen Ende auch wieder einen Sprung zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis.​
Der erste Eindruck
Technische Daten des Herstellers
Lieferumfang
Impressionen
Kabel & Stecker
Das Innenleben
Messergebnisse
Fazit
Ebenso verhalten sich die Bilder in diesem Review. Mit einem Klick werden sie größer, was die Übersichtlichkeit doch arg verbessert. Grundsätzlich lässt sich alles vergrößern, was einen grauen Rahmen hat.
​*Der erste Eindruck*Wenn man nach mehreren Netzteil-Tests wirklicher Leistungsboliden die Verpackung des Pure Power 430W sieht, denkt man zunächst an einen Scherz. Diese ist derart kompakt, dass man kaum ein Netzteil darin vermuten würde. Aber weit gefehlt. In der schlichten Verpackung, die mehrsprachig mit den Features und dem Kabel-Setup verziert ist, schlummert ein kleiner schwarzer Kasten mit vielen bunten Kabeln daran. Der Anwendungsbereich ist laut Be Quiet mit klassischen Office-, Web- und Grafikanwendungen gekennzeichnet, aber auch das kleine Spielchen zwischendurch wird angesprochen.

Das Pure Power 430 im PCGH-Preisvergleich -> LINK
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Technische Daten des Herstellers*Eine kleine Übersicht der Features darf natürlich nicht fehlen. Diese stammen zu großen Teilen von der Homepage des Herstellers. 

Hoher Wirkungsgrad - 80Plus (siehe auch in der Unterkategorie Messergebnisse)
Dauerleistung: 430 Watt
Spitzenleistung: 480 Watt für 500 ms
Konform: ATX 12V Version 2.3 / Energy Star 4.0
aktiver PFC -> 0,99 (Leistungskorrekturfaktor)
MTBF: 100.000h
2 getrennte 12V-Schienen
temperaturgeregelter, leiser 120mm-Lüfter (20/50/100)% Last -> 15/18/23 dB(A) mit max. 1.650 1/min
80Plus angegeben - Standard / 80Plus erreicht - Bronze
Abmessungen: 150 x 140 x 86 mm
Gewicht: 1,38 kg
2 Jahre Herstellergarantie
Kostenlose Hotline in Deutschland und Frankreich
Umfangreiche Sicherungsmechanismen: OVP, UVP, OCP, SCP, OPP, OTP

Im Folgenden sind dann die einzelnen Schutzfunktionen kurz erläutert:



*UVP (Unterspannungsschutz) *Fallen  die Spannungen auf den  einzelnen Leitungen unter einen gewissen  Toleranzwert, schaltet  sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.
 

*OVP  (Überspannungsschutz)* Steigen die Spannungen auf den einzelnen  Leitungen über einen gewissen  Toleranzwert, schaltet sich das  Netzteil automatisch ab.
 

*SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung) *Bei einem Kurzschluss verhindert diese Sicherung eine  Beschädigung  der Kernkomponenten des Netzteils und der einzelnen  Systemkomponenten.
 

*OPP (Überlastschutz) *Ist das System “überdimensioniert“, und fordert mehr Leistung vom Netzteil als es leisten kann, wird diese Sicherung ausgelöst.
 

*OCP (Überstromschutz) *Sollte die Last auf den  einzelnen Leitungen höher sein als angegeben, schaltet das Netzteil  automatisch ab.
 

*OTP (Überhitzungsschutz) *Wenn  die Temperatur zu hoch ist, schaltet das Netzteil automatisch ab.
​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Lieferumfang*Das mitgelieferte Zubehör des kleinen Netzteiles ist gemäß der Preisklasse auf ein Minimum beschränkt, aber dennoch vollständig. Neben dem obligatorischen 230V-Netzkabels liegt eine kleine Anleitung in mehreren Sprachen bei, die einige grundlegende Informationen bereit hält - ansonsten aber nicht wirklich von Nutzen ist. Weiterhin liegen vier schwarze Schrauben zur Befestigung im Gehäuse bei. Um die Kabel beim Einbau im Zaum zu halten, legt Be Quiet ebenfalls vier Kabelbinder bei - zusätzlich zu den beiden Klettbändern, die bereits das Bündel Kabel im Serienzustand zusammen halten. Auf Gimmicks wird verzichtet, in diesem Preissegment sollte man allerdings auch nicht zu viel erwarten.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Impressionen*Die Bilder sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Obgleich wir hier in der niedrigsten Preiskategorie sind, ist das schwarze Gehäuse alles andere als billig. Das Blech ist vergleichsweise massiv und die Verarbeitung auf dem hohen Niveau, welches man von diesem Hersteller gewohnt ist. Alle Spaltmaße sind sehr klein und die raue Beschichtung macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Während auf der einen Seite ein erhabenes Hersteller-Logo prangt, wartet die andere Seite mit dem üblichen Aufkleber der Lastverteilung auf.

Ein Blick auf die großzügig perforierte Rückseite offenbart, dass das Netzteil noch kompakter gebaut sein könnte - angesichts des 120mm-Lüfters ist das aber nicht möglich. Ein separater Netzschalter ist vorhanden. Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt ist die Kabeldurchführung aus dem Inneren. Die Blechkante ist zwar sauber und absolut gratfrei, hier wäre aber ein Kantenschutz schöner gewesen. Ebenso verhält es sich mit der Zugentlastung des Kabelstranges. Diese ist auf eine einfache Weise mit einem Kabelbinder realisiert - eine suboptimale aber funktionale Lösung.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der 120 mm messende Lüfter werkelt unter einem großzügigen Gitter mit zentralem Be Quiet Logo aus Metall. Bei dieser Serie setzt der Hersteller noch nicht auf die teuren "Silent Wings", sondern vertraut auf Standardkost, die intern temperaturgeregelt ist. Positiv ist die wunderbare Laufruhe des Lüfters, der zu keinem Zeitpunkt des Tests nervig aufgedreht hat. Die Leistung des Lüfters ist mit 3,6 Watt beziffert und die geregelte Drehzahl mit ~1.650 1/min angegeben.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Kabel & Stecker*Der komplette Kablestrang ist fest am Netzteil verdrahtet und auf eine modulare Anbindung muss natürlich in dieser Preisklasse ebenso verzichtet werden, wie auf die Ummantelung der einzelnen Litzen. Ansonsten liefert Be Quiet aber wieder bewährte Qualität. Alle Stecker sind vorbildlich beschriftet, sodass auch Anfänger nicht bei der Verkabelung ins Grübeln geraten. Besonders gefällt auch die Zusammenstellung der Anschlüsse. Alle wichtigen Stecker sind in ausreichender Anzahl für ein kleines System vorhanden und durch den PCIe-Stecker muss man nicht einmal auf eine dedizierte Garfikeinheit verzichten, die extern mit Strom versorgt werden möchte. Wer sein Netzteil sleeven möchte, der wird an den durchgängig schlicht schwarzen Steckern seine Freude haben.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Das Innenleben*Viele werden aus Garantiegründen ihr Netzteil nie von Innen sehen, aber hier gibt es die Möglichkeit ins Heiligste zu blicken. Alles in Allem ist der Aufbau sehr übersichtlich und nur wenige Komponenten sind verdeckt, sodass der Luftstrom alle Winkel erreichen kann. Die Netzfilterung fällt hier nicht so aufwändig aus wie bei den größeren Serien, hier werden mit Ferrit-Kernen eher Basics verbaut. Die zweite Seite ist durch einen Kühlkörper verdeckt, an dem deutlich der Schraubenlack sichtbar ist. Im Großen und Ganzen ist im Netzteil so ziemlich alles verklebt, was sich entweder lockern oder Geräusche machen kann. Mancher mag dies als unsauber bezeichnen, wichtig ist aber eher die Funktion - und die hat dadurch keinen Nachteil zu erleiden.

Die Draufsicht gibt nochmals einen Überblick über die saubere Anordnung der einzelnen Komponenten und die vergleichsweise kleine Platine. Positiv für diese Preisklasse ist das hochwertige anmutende Platinenmaterial, obwohl es sich um eine gepresste Leiterplatte aus Papier handelt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die ersten beiden der folgenden Bilder geben den Blick auf die Platine nochmals frei. Die Kabel sind sauber verlötet und die Kondensatoren für die einzelnen Spannungen stammen von Taepo und sind bis 105 °C freigegeben. Rechts erkennt man sehr gut die Lüftersteuerung, die auf einer separaten Platine an einem der Kühlkörper befestigt ist. Die für die Regelung maßgebende Temperatur wird direkt am Kühlkörper abgenommen. Die weiteren Bilder zeigen Komponenten der Entstör-, bzw. Filterelemente, die mittels Spulen und X- / Y-Kondensatoren realisiert werden. Der Primär-Elco in der Ecke stammt wieder von Taepo und ist bis 105 °C spezifiziert.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Messergebnisse*Ein paar Vergleichswerte dürfen natürlich auch in einem Kurztest nicht fehlen, sodass kurzerhand auf das gerade angeschlossene GX800 aus dem Hause Cougar zurückgegriffen wird. Das 80Plus-Gold-Netzteil ist mit nahezu der doppelten Leistung und dem mehr als 4x so hohen Preis freilich ein ungleicher Gegner, die gemessenen Werte sind aber interessant, geht es doch zumindest nach 80Plus um den (wenn auch) ungleichen Vergleich von Bronze- zu Gold-Zertifizierung. Hier muss man auch bedenken, dass Be Quiet das Pure Power 430W nicht einmal mit der Bronze-Spezifikation bewirbt. Im Vergleich zum Cougar hat das Pure Power 430W in allen Szenarien nur eine um 4,4 - 5,9 % höhere Leistungsaufnahme, was sich sehen lassen kann.

Auf eine Geräuschmessung habe ich verzichtet, da kein echter Vergleich möglich ist. Fakt ist aber, dass das Pure Power 430W zu keinem Zeitpunkt wirklich Wärme produziert hat und folglich auch der Lüfter immer sehr langsam drehte. Man muss sein Ohr schon auf weniger als 20cm an das Netzteil bewegen, um dieses überhaupt zu hören - TOP.

Der 80Plus-Chart des BQT L7-430W -> LINK
​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Fazit*Mit dem Pure Power 430W bietet Be Quiet im unteren Preissegment ein wertiges Produkt an, welches für ~40€ über den Ladentisch wandert. Die Qualität weiß zu überzeugen und die nicht vorhandene Kabelummantelung wäre eh der pure Luxus in diesem Segment. Insgesamt ist die komplette Verarbeitung auf dem üblich hohen Standard des Herstellers angesiedelt und wer nicht genau hinsieht, der wird die strikten Sparmaßnahmen bei den Innereien kaum wahrnehmen. Insgesamt schnürt Be Quiet ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket, bei dem man nicht meckern kann. Die Qualität, die Effizienz, der Preis und auch die Lautstärke wissen zu überzeugen, sodass man an dieser Stelle für den kleinen Büro-Rechner, den HTPC oder den Home-Server eine Empfehlung aussprechen kann. ​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Ein herzlicher Dank geht direkt an Be Quiet für die Unterstützung mit einem Testsample_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2010)

So, der kleine Zwischentest ist online - ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen. 

Ich ziehe mich wieder zurück, denn es geht demnächst mit dem passiven Seasonic X-400 fanless weiter.



​


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Sehr schicker Test, auch wenn ich 360 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung für ein 430 Watt Modell für etwas knapp halte.
Sag mal, kannst du sagen, was da für ein Lüfter verbaut ist?


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2010)

Hast du das Foto übersehen? Ich habe den Lüfter doch von beiden Seiten abgelichtet. 

Mit der Leistung der 12V-Schiene hast du Recht, da hätte man mehr Wert drauf legen können. Ich denke aber, dass das bei der Zielgruppe nicht weiter ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## X Broster (21. August 2010)

Ein sehr guter Test von dir. Im Grunde kann ich dir in alen Punkten zustimmen, mit meiner 530W Variante bin ich anstandslos zufrieden und idas Beste: Es ist aus dem Gehäuse zu keinem Zeitpunkt rauszuhören.

Hält man das Ohr an den Lüfter, hört man ein deutliches Schleifen, aber wer macht das schon im normalen Gebrauch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2010)

Schade mich hätte noch die Unterseite der Platine interrissiert, da kann man dann eher auf die Produktion schließen. Man sieht sofort ob von Hand oder Maschinell gearbeitet wurde aber ich denke die Lötquallität wird wie bei be quiet überlich sehr gut sein. Sonst sehr schöner Test. Na gut das nicht mehr Watt auf der 12Volt Leitung ist, wer braucht das schon bei einem Office Rechner. Sowas ist ja erst inerrisannt wenn du ne Fette Graka drann hängst. Ach wenn du nochmal so ein Test machst könntest du mal die Kurzschluss Sicherung Testen,das machen leider die wenigsten. @quanti hatte mal geschrieben das bei seinem be quiet als das passiert ist, es kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Hast du das Foto übersehen? Ich habe den Lüfter doch von beiden Seiten abgelichtet.


 
Aha, Protechnic macht den, nö, ist mir irgendwie nicht aufgefallen.
Hättest das aber auch in den Fließtext mit einfließen lassen können. 



Klutten schrieb:


> Mit der Leistung der 12V-Schiene hast du Recht, da hätte man mehr Wert drauf legen können. Ich denke aber, dass das bei der Zielgruppe nicht weiter ins Gewicht fällt.


 
Jop, aber andere Modelle bieten das, deutet also für mich darauf hin, dass das Netzteildesign nicht mehr so taufrisch ist.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Schade mich hätte noch die Unterseite der Platine interrissiert, da kann man dann eher auf die Produktion schließen.


 
Jop, würde mich auch interessieren, wir haben ja Super Flower gesehen. 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> quanti hatte mal geschrieben das bei seinem be quiet als das passiert ist, es kaputt gegangen ist.


 
Wie oft muss ich es noch sagen, dass ich es nicht kaputt gemacht hab.
Ich hab nur die Vorbereitung gemacht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2010)

Ich meinte was anderes, du hast doch mal geschreiben das bei irgent einem Dark Power du einen kurzer verursacht hattest, wegen einem Lüfter glaube ich weiß´aber nimmer genau. Danach ging das Netzteil nicht mehr. Kann mir aber leider net jeden Post von dir merken, sind einfach zu viele, ich habs versucht bin aber gläcklich gescheitert,hehheehhehehe!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Achso, das war bei einem Kumpel, wir haben den Rechner zusammengebaut und das Dark Power reingesetzt (hatte das gleiche empfohlen wie ich auch hab).
Dann GraKa dran und laufen lassen, dabei muss es irgendwie einen Kurzschluss gegeben haben (PCIe Strippen) und weg war das Netzteil. 
GraKa blieb aber heil. 
Austauschservice von Listan beansprucht und nächsten Tag war ein neues da, das dann lief.

Inzwischen ist das aber auch kaputt, daher hat er jetzt ein anderes NT.

Wie gesagt, ich kenne niemanden, der sein BeQuiet nicht schon mal wegen eines Defektes umtauschen musste.


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, aber andere Modelle bieten das, deutet also für mich darauf hin, dass das Netzteildesign nicht mehr so taufrisch ist.


Die Serie hat schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel. Der Test hier soll nicht suggerieren, dass das Ding eine Neuheit am Markt ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Das weiß ich aber als Vergleich hättest du ja das Cougar 400 nehmen können, ist auch schon länger am Markt, aber doch anders.


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2010)

Ich habe den erstbesten Kandidaten genommen, da ich in der Klasse eh nichts weiter hier liegen habe. Allerdings möchte ich mir aktuell auch nicht noch weitere Arbeit aufhalsen. Es folgt jetzt das Seasonic X-400 fanless und danach geht es bei mir verschärft an 30 CPU-Wasserkühler. Nebenbei warten 4 weitere Netzteile im großen Roundup und gaaaaanz nebenbei habe ich die nächsten 3 Monate meine internen und amtlichen Prüfungen - nicht zu vergessen die beiden noch fehlenden Führerscheinprüfungen. Sollte jemand Zeit für mich übrig haben, nur her damit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

So ein Review vom Cougar 400 machst du doch aufm Klo neben Zeitung lesen.


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2010)

Schön wäre es vielleicht...  Stecken aber trotzdem immer mehrere Tage Arbeit darin.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2010)

Oh Wassserkühler, könntest du die neue Corsair H70 mit einbeziehen weil ich interesiere mich brennend für das Teil da ich auch den Vorgänfer H50 habe. EDIT: Ach du testest nur reine CPU Kühler, ich weiß die H70 ist nichts für Profis aber vieleicht lässt du dich erweichen und nimmst sie dennoch mal dazu, so als vergleich oder auch nicht, ach vergisses!


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2010)

Da der Rest des Testsystems identisch ist, kannst du die Werte natürlich vergleichen. 

Aber bitte jetzt nicht zu weit vom Thema abdriften.


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

Sehr toller test 

Ich finds aber kraß das das 800 Watt weniger Strom vom Netz zieht als
das viel kleinere BQ. Trotz Gold+ Label.


----------



## Klutten (22. August 2010)

Schau dir das Diagramm noch einmal an.  Weniger ist besser.


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

Ich bin mal so dreißt und hab deine Grafik kopiert 
also einer von uns zwei steht grad auf dem schlauch^^

Aber ich sehe das Hellblau, 800 NT weniger ist als das dunkelblau BQ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. August 2010)

guter test, ergebnis hab ich von BeQuiet nicht anders erwartet


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2010)

@ roheed

Das Cougar arbeitet effizienter und zieht daher weniger Strom aus der Dose. Aus diesem Grund sind die Balken kürzer und das ist besser. 

Wie gesagt, dass ist nur ein kleiner optischer Vergleich. Ansonsten liegen die beiden ja meilenweit auseinander.


----------



## Lower (23. August 2010)

Wunderbarer Test Klutten! 

Hast du die Möglichkeit zu einer Lautstärkemessung? Überlege gerade welches Netzteil ich für meinen HTPC kaufen soll! 

lg


----------



## roheed (23. August 2010)

> Ich finds aber kraß das das 800 Watt NT weniger Strom vom Netz zieht als
> das viel kleinere BQ. Trotz Gold+ Label.



Ich glaub wir reden ein bischen anneinander vorbei 
Aber nichts desto trotz sehr netter Test.


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2010)

Sicher kann ich die Lautstärke messen. Ich finde nur, dass das keinen Sinn macht, da es keine Vergleichswerte gibt und ein reiner dB(A)-Wert überhaupt keine Aussagekraft besitzt, sofern nicht vernünftig von der Umgebung getrennt werden kann. Das Testsystem ist gerade nicht mit den beiden 8800 GTX XXX ausgestattet, sodass die Geräuschkulisse definitiv nicht wie im Roundup ist. Ich hatte ja bereits geschrieben, dass das Netzteil sehr leise ist und man schon mit dem Ohr rangehen muss, damit man überhaupt etwas hört.

Ich stelle das kleine Ding morgen in den Marktplatz, kannst ja da dann gerne mal reinschauen.

@ roheed

Warum ist das krass? Ein Netzteil zieht nur so viel Strom, wie es auch für die angeschlossenen Komponenten "verbraucht" - und das hat nichts mit einer Angabe von 430 oder 800 Watt zu tun.


----------



## Folterknecht (23. August 2010)

Hi Klutten!

Wie immer schöner Test von Dir!

Was mir persönlich allerdings bei einem NT wie dem Pure Power 430W fehlt, ist ein Test der "Leistungsaufnahme" bei sagen wir mal 50 - 70 W (HTPC/Officegurke @ Idle). Ist natürlich schwer zu realisieren mit ner übertakteten Highendgranate .

Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## roheed (23. August 2010)

ja ich bezieh mich da auf die aussage, 
man sollte sein NT möglichst nach seinen eingesetzten Komponenten auswählen.

Sprich sparsame Hardware, kleines NT weil man da besser fährt was die effizienz angeht.
Aber deine Grafik bestätigt ja gerade das gegenteil. Man kann evtl. mit einem 1000 watt NT
besser fahren als mit einem 320 Watt solange der Wirkungsgrad passt.

Das das kleinere NT natürlich billiger ist wollen wir an dieser stelle einfach mal ausblenden 

Oder nehmen wir meine Kiste. Ich hab ein Seasonic 650watt NT aber reitz es nicht mal 
zu 50% aus. Und denoch bin ich besser dran als wenn ich eins mit 320 watt nehmen würde mit einem Schlechteren Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## Philipus II (23. August 2010)

Schöner Test. Du könntest dir mal noch ein Oszilloskop zulegen, dann wärs perfekt


----------



## AmdNator (23. August 2010)

ist ein super Test von dir wieder 


@quantenslipstream

ha ich bin einer der seit 4 Jahren auf dem gleichen Be Quite sitzt.


----------



## BigBubby (23. August 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> ja ich bezieh mich da auf die aussage,
> man sollte sein NT möglichst nach seinen eingesetzten Komponenten auswählen.
> 
> Sprich sparsame Hardware, kleines NT weil man da besser fährt was die effizienz angeht.
> ...


Nein. Das einzige was Suggerriert wird ist, dass ein Gold weniger verbraucht als ein Bronze.
Nicht 400<.>800Watt, sondern Bronze<->gold.

Man kauft kleinere Netzteile wegen dem geringeren Preis. Wozu ein 1KW NT kaufen, wenn ein 500 nur ein drittel kostet (bei gleicher qualifizierung). Übrigens alles über 1KW wäre wieder quatsch, weil die Leistungsdaten idR von 10-90% auslastung gelten und 1,5KW wären z.B. 150Watt und damit würde der PC selbst bei einem Platin Netzteil mehr verbrauchen als mit einem Bronze 430Watt.


----------



## rainerhohn (23. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Schau dir das Diagramm noch einmal an.  Weniger ist besser.



In "deinem" Diagramm hat das Cougar 800 die kürzeren Balken...



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Hi Klutten!
> 
> Was mir persönlich allerdings bei einem NT wie dem Pure Power 430W  fehlt, ist ein Test der "Leistungsaufnahme" bei sagen wir mal 50 - 70 W  (HTPC/Officegurke @ Idle). Ist natürlich schwer zu realisieren mit ner  übertakteten Highendgranate .
> 
> Folterknecht



Ich denke, dieser Bereich ist für die meisten mit Office oder "normalen" Gamer-PC @Idle entscheidend.
Gerade im Niedriglastbereich sind dann die überdimensionierten 1000-Watt Netzteile nicht mehr effizient.


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2010)

rainerhohn schrieb:


> In "deinem" Diagramm hat das Cougar 800 die kürzeren Balken...


Und die Balken müssen kürzer sein, denn das Cougar Netzteil arbeitet effektiver und zieht daher weniger Strom aus der Steckdose. 



rainerhohn schrieb:


> Ich denke, dieser Bereich ist für die meisten mit Office oder "normalen" Gamer-PC @Idle entscheidend.
> Gerade im Niedriglastbereich sind dann die überdimensionierten 1000-Watt Netzteile nicht mehr effizient.


Mir steht leider nur mein Testsystem zur Verfügung, weshalb ich Szenarien gewählt habe, die ich reproduzieren kann. Sicher wäre es schöner gewesen gerade den niedrigen Bereich noch zu beleuchten, aber dafür ist das System leider überdimensioniert.


----------

